#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Underline that won't go away

## darkyam

I underlined a paragraph using three _ and then Enter.  Now it won't go away no matter what I do.  If I delete the space between the paragraphs and combine them, it'll go away but return as soon as I hit Enter.  I've even tried deleting blocks of text and retyping all of it, but the line will appear under another paragraph.  Is there a way to get rid of it once and for all?  Thanks in advance for any help.

----------


## shg

Border button in the Paragraph group?

----------


## macropod

> I underlined a paragraph using three _ and then Enter.



This creates a paragraph bottom border, not an underline as such. The 'no border' solution proposed by shg is correct - but you may need to apply it to multiple paragraphs that don't presently appear to have a border, as deleting one can cause another to reveal itself.

----------


## darkyam

Thanks, guys.  Shg, I had no idea one could even have a border for paragraphs.  I obviously don't spend nearly enough time formatting in Word.

----------

